# Bedroom system



## Lulimet (Apr 4, 2014)

My system is in my bedroom because I don't have a spare room to use as a theater and don't want my gear in the Family room because I have small kids.

Marantz SR6008 receiver
Intel NUC HTPC
Xbox One
Verizon FiOS Motorola STB
Vizio 42" LCD
MB Quart Vera VS05B front and rear speakers, VS01C center speaker, and a very old Def Tech Powerfield 15 sub


----------



## Lulimet (Apr 4, 2014)

Why aren't my pictures showing? How many posts do I need before I can post pictures?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

You needed 5 posts for pictures to show - I can see them now.

Nice set up for a bedroom - I really like the front baffle appearance on those speakers!


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Very nice setup. Once those speakers turn on, I am sure the kids will join you in the bedroom/home theater. 

How is the vizio? Any issues? Just curious.


----------



## Lulimet (Apr 4, 2014)

The Vizio is a small 42" LCD. I've had it since 2010. It's fine for a bedroom.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks good and functional. 
Nice setup:T


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice looking setup! I almost bought a set of those mb quart speakers I wish I would of but oh well.


----------



## Lulimet (Apr 4, 2014)

B- one said:


> Nice looking setup! I almost bought a set of those mb quart speakers I wish I would of but oh well.


The Alexxa bookshelves are still available for purchase


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Lulimet said:


> The Alexxa bookshelves are still available for purchase


I was looking at a used set of there upper tier speakers the retail was 8-10000 IIRC. A guy had tried selling them a couple of times started at 5000 went down to 3000 I was going to offer 2000 but the wife wasn't having that. I guess we need to pay off the house and move before I get to crazy as we have a pretty good setup already.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

My very first sub was a little mb quart. My then future wife bought it for my birthday! Had to keep her. Nice looking setup. 
Welcome!
Will


----------

